# For those who have a Wii Fit



## Carina1962 (Mar 12, 2011)

Question for those who have a Wii Fit - do you weigh yourself on it and how accurate do you think it is?  I have made a pledge to weigh myself on it every Sat morning before breakfast but this morning I have actually gained a pound after losing a pound last week so i will review where i have gone wrong this week with my diet/excercise.


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Carina 

If you're using it on a flat surface then it should be okay, we moved ours to the dining room which has a thicker carpet and we all went up by about 6 pounds! Soon moved it back afterwards  xx


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 13, 2011)

yes i put it on my laminate floor.  I also have some bathroom scales which i keep under my desk at work so will weigh on them too once a week and compare.


----------



## MargB (Apr 6, 2011)

Thick question but what do you need to have wii-fit?  

Have nothing like that at all so if I wanted to get going, what would be needed and how much?


----------



## ThunderBolt (Apr 6, 2011)

Ski balance board, wii fit game. Oh yeah... A wii!

---------
About 200 all in if you want official board but knock about 30 off if you're happy with a no-name brand.


----------



## Witchy Mum (Apr 6, 2011)

*wii fit*

Got my wii fit board from CEX it is second hand and have it about 4 years now.  They are online.  As regard to weight, we too have a laminate floor, but depending on where you put the board, weight fluctuates, so don't trust it for that.  It is great fun for all the family though and we really enjoy it.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 6, 2011)

Scales aren't accurate on carpets, and the thicker the carpet, the less accurate - laminate flooring is much better. When weighing mothers at home for a child development study, many weighings were done in kitchens, while other measures were done in lounges / living rooms. That doesn't mean don't use the Wii on carpet, just don't rely on weigh feature.


----------

